# Sportex Black Pearl NEUHEIT 2012



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (21. Dezember 2011)

*Liebe Angelfreunde,

*
*ab sofort im Shop!*




​








​

​






*Angelcenter-Kassel bei Facebook:*​ 


​ 

*Aktuelle Neuheiten & Angebote finden Sie hier:*​ 

*Neue Produkte*​ 

*Unsere Angebote*​ 





​


----------

